# HSBC International Banking Services?



## ceyates (May 23, 2014)

Hello expatforum members,

I am thinking that it is a good idea to establish a relationship with a financial institution for credit card and checking accounts before moving to South Africa. HBSC has a service to provide this at the steep fee of $200. Has anyone here used this or another similar service and wish to share their experience?

thanks, Charles


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ceyates said:


> Hello expatforum members,
> 
> I am thinking that it is a good idea to establish a relationship with a financial institution for credit card and checking accounts before moving to South Africa. HBSC has a service to provide this at the steep fee of $200. Has anyone here used this or another similar service and wish to share their experience?
> 
> thanks, Charles


Hi,

There is a HSBC office in Cape Town. But, you can't do any banking there and there isn't an ATM. It's pretty much just an office. 

I see you are from the USA. I use my USA account in South Africa. I have never had a problem with this. 

Once you are set up and able too you can open an account up in South Africa.


----------

